# Posting guidelines for this forum



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2008)

We have had to set up this forum as we were deleting so much rumour, speculation and loose comment in the general forum.



Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2009)

This forum was originally called Credit Crunch related issues which was too vague. 

The primary purpose was to discuss the safety of Irish deposits at a time when there were runs on banks. We are now tightening up the discussion to remove the Letting Off Steam stuff.


The safety of deposits 
How the guarantee scheme works
The recapitalisation proposals 
The Anglo Irish debacle and directly related issues 
The role of the Financial Regulator 

Many people are still concerned about the safety of their deposits, so we don't want this issue to be crowded out by noisy debates. 

Brendan


----------

